
Scraping traffic-cams to capture police violence - samizdis
https://pluralistic.net/2020/06/15/raffi-and-jaffee/#sousveillance
======
PaulHoule
This is an inversion of the surveillance society? Suppose I walk in the city
from Grand Central to the Brooklyn Navy Yard, I must be captured many times by
that system: "just anybody" could match the images at different places and
times and put together something about as good as a GPS track.

It used to be that the police and the extended security system would have this
technology, but now it is free.

------
samizdis
> The project is seeking technical volunteers to help manage the video they
> can get.

> They have an open call for sysadmins, UI designers, and ML specialists to
> help improve the tool, and they're actively seeking connections in the NYC
> DOT and with activists in other cities to expand the tool's reach.

